# R-Gespräche, neue Abzock-Methode ?



## Adele (2 Mai 2006)

Gestern hatte ich meinen ersten Anruf, in dem mir eine nette Bandansage mitteilte, dass ich ein R-Gespräch habe von jemandem, den ich nicht kannte, worauf ich aber kein Gespräch annahm, sondern sofort auflegte. Kann es sein, dass diese R-Anrufe mit ihren überteuerten Gebühreneinheiten zu einer neuen Abzock-Masche werden?


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: R-Gespräche, neue Abzock-Methode*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, dass diese R-Anrufe mit ihren überteuerten Gebühreneinheiten zu einer neuen Abzock-Masche werden?


Nicht ganz vorstellbar. Der Anrufende hat nichts davon. Daher müßte angenommen  werden, dass der R-Call Anbieter  unseriös wäre, was eine gefährliche Unterstellung wäre. Problematisch ist es, wenn Kinder im Haushalt  sind, die die Bedeutung dieser Anrufe nicht kennen und die durchaus vorhandene Möglichkeit, damit groben Unfug zu veranstalten oder zu belästigen. 
R-Call kann kostenlos von Telefonzellen geordert werden (womit auch geworben wird) 
Damit ist eine totale Anonymität des Anrufers möglich.  

cp


----------



## berend2805 (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: R-Gespräche, neue Abzock-Methode*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern hatte ich meinen ersten Anruf, in dem mir eine nette Bandansage mitteilte, dass ich ein R-Gespräch habe von jemandem, den ich nicht kannte, worauf ich aber kein Gespräch annahm, sondern sofort auflegte. Kann es sein, dass diese R-Anrufe mit ihren überteuerten Gebühreneinheiten zu einer neuen Abzock-Masche werden?


Versuch mal mit Google etwas Näheres über R-Gespräche zu finden, an sich ist das erstmal nix Schlimmes, abgesehen davon, dass Du die Gebühren zahlst. Es gibt aber ein paar kleine Fallstricke, die zu kennen sich lohnt (Annahme des Gesprächs ablehnen, grundsätzlich R-Gespräche ausschließen etc.), deshalb mal bisschen suchen und vor allem, wenn das nochmal kommen sollte, wirklich am besten direkt auflegen und keine Tasten drücken (0 oder 1 oder so, das kann nämlich zur Annahme des R-Gesprächs führen und damit zur Bezahlung durch Dich).

PS: 
Hatte grad nix Besseres zu tun, deshalb habe ich mal bei Google gesucht und u. a. folgenden Eintrag von dialerschutz.de gefunden: http://www.dialerschutz.de/servicenummern-tricks-r-gespraeche.php


----------



## Adele (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: R-Gespräche, neue Abzock-Methode*

Mag ja sein, dass ich inzwischen schon die Flöhe husten höre, aber die Gewinnspanne bei den nicht nachvollziehbar teuren Telefon-Tarifen in Kombination mit dem Bewusstsein, dass das Interesse unserer Politiker am Verbraucherschutz verschwindend gering zu sein scheint, schreit doch schon fast nach Missbrauch, was ja auch bei der von berendt Dialerschutz-Seite durchschimmert. 

Auch stellt sich mir die Frage, ob nicht diese überteuerten Kosten,  die offenbar nach Anbieter unterschiedlich sind, nicht bereits in diese Kategorie gehören.
Ausgerechnet auf der kargen Telekom-Seite www.t-com.de  werden im Passus über R-Gespräche zwar Kosten angesprochen, aber keine genauen Preisangaben gemacht, dafür aber der praktische Nutzen für den kostenlos Anrufenden dar gestellt.

Bei w*w.r-talk.de , die immerhin 48 Cent per Minute und vom Mobilnetz, Telefonzelle und aus dem Ausland 1, 50 Euro per Minute nehmen, interessanterweise alles schlecht lesbar rot auf schwarz, geht es primär um das kostenfreie Telefonieren des Anrufers, bis zwischendurch mal die Preisangaben auftauchen. Erstaunlich ist dabei, dass unter www.teltarif.de, auch als Hinweis auf r-talk.de, ein Minutenpreis von 24 Cent und einmalige Verbindungskosten von 48 Cent angegeben ist. Bei teltarif.de gibt es auch ein kleines Diskussionsforum zum Thema, wobei auch die Belästigung durch R-Gespräche oder die Frage, wie man R-Gespräche-Anbieter wird (dürfte sich ja wohl lohnen) angesprochen wird.


----------



## rolf76 (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: R-Gespräche, neue Abzock-Methode*

Wenn Du Dich ohnehin gerade intensiv in die Materie einarbeitest, dürfte Dich auch die Rechtsprechung zu R-Gesprächen mit Minderjährigen interessieren. 

(Die Begründung zu der dort diskutierten Entscheidung des BGH ist leider immer noch nicht veröffentlicht, hier kann man sie dann irgendwann mal nachlesen: 
BGH, Urteil vom 16.3.2006 - III ZR 152/05)


----------



## Adele (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: R-Gespräche, neue Abzock-Methode*

Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie viele Treffer ich erzielte, als ich bei Googgle  den Begriff R-Gespräche eingab. Immerhin 44.900 Seiten sind dazu zu finden, ein lockeres Gemisch von Werbung und vielen, vielen Warnungen, Blogs, Infos und unterschiedlichen Urteilen. 


Mit Belästigungen durch R-Gespräche haben Andere schon länger zu tun, wenn man etwa folgendem Forum glauben soll. http://forum.opusforum.org/forum/about4766.html  Irgendwie klingt das für mich schon danach, dass es sich keineswegs nur um naive Jugendliche handelt, die nicht wissen, welche Kosten sie dem Angerufenen verursachen, vor Allem, wenn ich die o. g. Dialerschutz-Seite betr. Kostenfalle Anrufbeantworter reflektiere. Letztlich  bergen diese Angebote wohl doch nicht nur Hilfe in Notfällen, sondern eben auch die Möglichkeit, wie auch die Autoren dieser Seite vermuten  http://www.network-secure.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1230&Itemid=1387 .

Wie es aussieht, ist das Thema und die damit verbundene Kostenfalle ohnehin schon längst zum Fall für die Gerichte geworden. Bei Durchsicht einer chronologischen Auflistung von dies bezüglichen Urteilen  wie etwa hier:  http://www.r-gespraecheundrecht.de/urteile_1.html, in einem Zeitraum von über zwei Jahren habe ich den Eindruck gewonnen, dass sich die ursprünglich ausgesprochene grundsätzliche Zahlungsverpflichtung für den Anschlussinhaber sich zunehmend zu Gunsten Minderjähriger wandelt. Fragt sich nur, wie mal über die Zahlungspflicht von gutgläubigen Senioren geurteilt werden soll, die auch sonst gerne Opfer diverser Geschäftsmodelle werden.  

Aber wenn ich diesen neuesten Artikel von heute http://www.pcspecial.net/?idart=1985  richtig verstehe, ist die Deutsche Telekom per Gericht verpflichtet worden, die Kosten für entsprechende Drittanbieter, sprich Anbieter von R-Gesprächs-Diensten einzukassieren. Das kann ja wohl alles noch heiter werden. Die Juristen im Forum mögen mich korrigieren. Und vielleicht kann mir jemand verraten, was die hohen Preise für R-Gespräche rechtfertigen soll.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: R-Gespräche, neue Abzock-Methode*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Und vielleicht kann mir jemand verraten, was die hohen Preise für R-Gespräche rechtfertigen soll.


Genau  die gleiche Rechtfertigung wie die aller Mehrwertdienste: Man nimmt, was man kriegen kann.
Da sich alle in dem Geschäft einig sind, gibt es keine Konkurrenz, die die Preise verdirbt.
Eine Rechtfertigung steht auf der R-Call Seite: man vergleicht mit den in USA üblichen collect-call Preisen.
wobei es mir bis heute nicht gelungen ist, diese angeblichen Preis zu verifizieren.

Collect-call ist in USA sehr viel länger im Gebrauch   und verursacht analog zu den Dialern 
sehr viel weniger Probleme. Ein Grund ist sicherlich, dass in USA bei Mißbrauch sehr viel
 schneller und rigider reagiert wird,   d.h Nummern und Provider werden kurzfristig bei Beschwerden abgeschaltet

PS:





			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn ich diesen neuesten Artikel von heute http://www.pcspecial.net/?idart=1985  richtig verstehe, ist die Deutsche Telekom per Gericht verpflichtet worden, die Kosten für entsprechende Drittanbieter, sprich Anbieter von R-Gesprächs-Diensten einzukassieren


Der Artikel ist neu, das Urteil  und die Meldung nicht.


> LG Köln (Urt. v. 26. September 2003


http://www.jura-welt.com/aktuelles/nationales/8456


> Aktuelle Information v. 22. Oktober 2003 der Kanzlei Dr. B.


----------



## Adele (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: R-Gespräche, neue Abzock-Methode ?*

Im Übrigen habe ich weiterhin der Meinung, dass R-Gespräche wohl doch missbraucht werden. Ich hatte in der letzten Zeit mehrere dieser Anrufe, den Letzten gestern, bei dem ich etwas länger zuhörte. 99 Cent per Minute sollte mich das Gespräch bei Annahme kosten. Die Stimme, die ja wohl den Anrufer symbolisieren sollte, war weiblich, und so nuschelig, dass noch nicht einmal der Name verstehbar war. Das könnte also jeder aus dem Bekanntenkreis eines Angeufenen sein....


----------



## dieter_w (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: R-Gespräche, neue Abzock-Methode*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht ganz vorstellbar. Der Anrufende hat nichts davon.



Einspruch.
Was ist, wenn der angenommene "R-Call" auf eine 0900-Nummer geschaltet wird ...

Ich habe ernsthafte Anzeichen, dass dies bereits praktiziert wird.

Dieter.


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: R-Gespräche, neue Abzock-Methode*



			
				dieter_w schrieb:
			
		

> Einspruch.
> Was ist, wenn der angenommene "R-Call" auf eine 0900-Nummer geschaltet wird ...
> Ich habe ernsthafte Anzeichen, dass dies bereits praktiziert wird.


Wenn dafür Beweise vorliegen, bitte sofort der BNetzA melden, da  dies ein  klarer Verstoss
gegen die Telekommunikationsverordnung wäre.
Mehrwertdienste müssen grundsätzlich eine kostenlose Ansage über  über den Preis vorausschicken. 
Ansonsten würde ich mich mit solchen Aussagen zurückhalten.  

cp


----------



## Teleton (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: R-Gespräche, neue Abzock-Methode ?*



			
				dieter_w schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist, wenn der angenommene "R-Call" auf eine 0900-Nummer geschaltet wird ...
> Ich habe ernsthafte Anzeichen, dass dies bereits praktiziert wird.
> Dieter.


Zumindest früher gabs sowas mal:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/31545
Die Dtag hatte sich dann erfolgreich gewehrt das Geld einziehen zu müssen
http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/20030045.htm
Heute dürfte das wegen der von Captain Picard erwähnten Preisansage nicht mehr so ohne weiteres funzen.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 November 2006)

*R-Call Abzocke*

Hallo,

ruft mich gerade meine verunsicherte Freundin in der Arbeit an und erzählt von einem "komischen Anruf". Also, das Telefon klingelt, eine (Band-)Stimme sagt auf Russisch - und wie der Zufall so will, versteht meine Freundin das auch noch! - "Sie haben eine Nachricht erhalten, drücken Sie die 1, um die Nachricht abzuhören". Irritiert durch die russischsprachige Ansage, drückt meine Freundin dann tatsächlich die 1. Die (Band-)Stimme bedankt sich und unterbricht die Verbindung. 
Toll! Jetzt gehe ich davon aus, Opfer einer R-Call Abzocke geworden zu sein. 
Kann man jetzt noch überhaupt etwas tun? Ich weiß noch nicht mal, mit wem ich es zu tun habe, der Anruf erfolgte ohne Rufnummer-Anzeige. D.h. ich kann mich später höchtens mit meinem Anbieter (DTAG) herumstreiten, ohne dass das Ganze Aussicht auf Erfolg hat. Und noch vielleicht die wichtigste Frage: was könnte uns diese Unaufmerksamkeit kosten?!? Kann es wirklich so ein R-Call aus dem Ausland sein, der hunderte wenn nicht tausende EUR kosten kann?!?

Total genervt

Daniel


----------



## Reducal (30 November 2006)

*AW: R-Call Abzocke*



Daniel schrieb:


> Kann man jetzt noch überhaupt etwas tun?


...nein, außer auf die Rechnung der T-Com zu warten.


Daniel schrieb:


> D.h. ich kann mich später höchtens mit meinem Anbieter (DTAG) herumstreiten, ohne dass das Ganze Aussicht auf Erfolg hat.


Nicht unbedingt - deine Freundin soll sich Notizen zum Hergang machen (Zeit, Sachverhalt), damit ihr dann was für ein evtl. bevorstehendes Widerspruchsverfahren gegen die Abrechnung in der Hand habt.


Daniel schrieb:


> Frage: was könnte uns diese Unaufmerksamkeit kosten?


Das weiß niemand hellzusehen, da das Phänomen als solches nicht geklärt ist. Mit einem R-Call hat das aber mEn nichts zu tun sondern damit, dass die 1 gedrückt und dadurch evtl. das Gespräch auf eine andere Nummer umgelenkt wurde. Hunderte oder gar mehr €ronen halte ich für sehr stark übertrieben - für so eine Abrechnung gibt sich nicht mal die T-Com her.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (30 November 2006)

*AW: R-Call Abzocke*

Apropos R-Call:

Zur Zeit werden alle (mir bekannten) Hauptbahnhöfe mit diesen R-Call-Stationen ausgerüstet bzw. stehen die Dinger schon. Und nicht nur eine, sondern 4 bis 5 davon!

Mit reißerischer Werbung "Kostenlos telefonieren", und dann ganz klein drunter "wenn der Anrufer zahlt".


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: R-Call Abzocke*

Hallo Daniel,
uns ist genau das Gleiche passiert - im Dezember. Was hatte die Gesprächsannahme für Euch für Folgen?

Schöne Grüße Luna



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ruft mich gerade meine verunsicherte Freundin in der Arbeit an und erzählt von einem "komischen Anruf". Also, das Telefon klingelt, eine (Band-)Stimme sagt auf Russisch - und wie der Zufall so will, versteht meine Freundin das auch noch! - "Sie haben eine Nachricht erhalten, drücken Sie die 1, um die Nachricht abzuhören". Irritiert durch die russischsprachige Ansage, drückt meine Freundin dann tatsächlich die 1. Die (Band-)Stimme bedankt sich und unterbricht die Verbindung.


----------

